# OutCast 1625 Custom Heaver



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

OutCast 12'6" "Big Catch" custom heaver. 

Super light blank, therefore great setup for holding the rod for long periods of time. Rated 4 to 10 oz. or 6 to 12 oz, depending on who you talk to (both when built 12' 6" design). Either way, a great 8 oz and bait setup! I can throw it HARD with no problems with 10 oz and bait. Blank ferrule is roughly at 50/50 (butt section measures 73" built),which is great for transport. 

I purchased the blank and components from Tres Irby/Hatteras Outfitters and built the rod (Ive been custom building since early 1980s) on Wayne Fowlkes design, coordinating directly with Wayne. I re-built the rod several years ago just to change the thread colors.

Designed/built as follows:

Blank (total length) cut from 13'6" to 12'6", with tip cut back to fit #10 tip top tube
Fuji SIC guides [from butt end: 3 Fuji SVSG (stainless steel frame, gunsmoke color, SIC rings) stripper/reductions guides (sizes 30, 25 and 20), and 3 Fuji NSG stainless steel frame, gunsmoke color, SIC rings) guides (sizes 20, 16 and 16) to tip]
Fuji deluxe reel seat
Quick Grip (heavy duty shrink tube) full-length on butt and on foregrip
Fishfinder style butt cap (shiny black low profile butt cap)
29.5 inches from bottom of butt cap to bottom edge of reel seat.

Rod is wrapped with all size A Gudebrod Thread, with metallic green underwraps, black nylon overwraps, and metallic gold trim....see photos.


Rod is in really good shape, as I am meticulous about rod care/cleanup. No guide corrosion. Has a few typical/expected scratches on shrink tube grip, guide thread finish and reel seat.

Asking $250. Prefer local pickup in Raleigh, NC area. Glad to ship if buyer pays shipping.






View attachment 59053






View attachment 59049
View attachment 59047


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

***SOLD***
Please remove/delete post

Thanks,
Scooter


----------

